# Web  -      .

## Alfik

-   Vard.com.ua 
    ,       ,   .           50%    ( , ,  ,   ..). 
  -                           ,       . 
              ?  :             Shenzhen (  ).             .      ,   ,         . 
    - -           ,                       . 
           12  (   ).   *       ? 
 ,    -    !* *:*  Vard.com.ua
 ., . 29
 : 0532-50-67-57
 095-423-84-10
 067-53-52-267
 -mail: info@vard.com.ua 
 ICQ: 264128338
 Skype: Alf1kk            .
 - Vard

----------


## KisaNetik

, - , -, - ...      -  . :)     ,       ..
-       .
  -  .

----------

